# Digitalkameras und Filter



## burli (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,
hab mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut und festgestellt das die meisten optischen Filter bei Digitalfotografie eigentlich gar nicht nötig sind. Außer einem Polfilter und vielleicht einem starken UV-Filter (Skylight-Filter) ist beim Fotografieren nichts nötig. Alle anderen Effekte (Farbe, Verlauf, Effekte usw) kann man auch nachträglich per PC machen.
Ist meine Interpretation soweit richtig oder hab ich was übersehen? Gibt es noch einen Filter (außer den genannten) die man schon beim Fotografieren einsetzen sollte?

Gruß
burli


----------



## Nacron (29. Juni 2004)

Generell kann man sagen man kann viele Filter nachbauen aber es ist schneller sie an der kamera zu haben. Dann muss man nicht mühselig in Photoshop die Farbwirkung eines Tabakverlaufes nachbauen. 

Dann ist das benutzen von Filtern mittlerweile eine Glaubensfrage geworden. In zeiten der EBV(Elektronischen Bildverarbeitung) ist vieles möglich und viele Fotos haben die tollsten Farben die aber nur elektronisch erzeugt worden sind.
Trotzdem hat die EBV ihre Grenzen wenn es um diverse Filter geht z.b. wie du schon gesagt hast der Polfilter und skylight filter aber auch filter wie difusor können nicht sehr gut oder garnicht in Photoshop nachgebaut werden. 

Aber die Filter die du genannt hast sind die wesentlichen die man nicht so ohne weiteres nachbauen kann.

Zum einsetzen von Filtern: Skylightfilter sind schwachsin braucht man nur wenn man über 3000 Meter kommt. Polfilter sind sinnvoll um Reflektionen zu vermeiden und schönere Farben zu "erzeugen". Für Portraits sind Diffusor ein tolles Stilmittel. Für Sonnenuntergänge sind diverse Tabakverläufe oder andere Farbige Filter gut zu gebrauchen.

Gute preiswerte filtersysteme sind z.b. Cokin

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,
danke. Hat im Prinzip das bestätigt was ich vermutet hab. Muß jetzt nur mal schauen wo ich einen Filtersatz für meine Cam herbekommen. Ich hab eine Jenoptik JD 4.1z8.
Es gibt irgend ein Set mit nem Halter und mit Grau-, Pol- und ich glaub UV-Filter für 62€. Ist aber grad nicht lieferbar und ich finde es auch relativ teuer. Kann das sein?


Gruß
burli


----------



## Nacron (29. Juni 2004)

Nein es ist nicht teuer.
Weil: Filter + Vorsatz für digitalkameras Spezialzubehör sind, es wenige kaufen, der Vorsatz genau hergestellt werden muss und meistens vom hersteller sind weil es sich für einen fremdhersteller nicht lohnen würde.

Du könntest dir aber auch ein Filtersystem anbringen (von cokin) über einen Filteradapter.
hab leider nur was für die A70 von Canon:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32914&item=3823761335&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10583&item=3824269124&rd=1

das währe dann ein bischen anspruchsvoller 

aber eigentlich ist das nen guter preis für filter auf der digicam


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Meine Cam hat einen Objektiv(außen)durchmesser von 41-42mm (wird nach hinten dicker). Wenn ich jetzt wüsste was die Canon hat könnte ich sowas vielleicht sogar verwenden.
Der Tubus wird ja einfach vorne draufgeschoben. Da ist ja kein Gewinde oder sowas im Spiel, oder?

Hat Cokin auch ne Internetseite? Unter Cokin.de gibt nur ne Ankündigung für ne neue Seite für russlandAKTIEN.info 
Ah, habs. Versteh ich das richtig das ich die Ringe von der A-Serie bei mir montieren könnte?

Gruß
burli


----------



## Nacron (29. Juni 2004)

Nein du kannst den adapter von canon leider nicht montieren!
dieser wird mit einem gewinde befestigt.

Das einzige was man für ein Cokin System braucht ist ein Filtergewinde.

Bei Cokin systemen gibt es ein Adapterring der auf ein bestimmtes Filtergewinde passt und Filterscheiben die auf einen universalhalter passen also kannst du bei mehreren objektiven den selben filter verwenden und musst nicht extra für jedes filtergewinde nen polfilter kaufen sondern einfach nur den adapterring.


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Hm, ein Gewinde hat meine Cam leider nicht, nur eine art Nut in der zb der Objektiv Deckel einrastet. Ich vermute mal das original Zubehör wird einfach außen drübergeschoben wird. Naja, muß ich das halt mal investieren, irgendwann...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also mir fallen da spontan noch ein paar Anwendungen ein, bei denen der Einsatz
von Filtern schon beim Fotografieren Sinn macht gegenüber einer nachträglichen
Bearbeitung.

Beispiele:

1. ND-Filter (Graufilter) - Wenn man sehr lange Belichtungszeiten erreichen möchte, wie z.B. um bei hellem Tageslicht schön fließende Wasserflächen zu erreichen (Wasserfälle, Meer, Wildbäche usw.). Meist kann man dies ansonsten nur bei maximal geschlossener Blende ansatzweise erreichen, mit den entsprechenden häufig gar nicht erwünschten Nebenwirkungen auf die Schärfentiefe.

2. ND- oder von mir aus auch Tabak- oder Blau-Verläufe - Wenn man einen extrem hellen Himmel über einem vergleichsweise dunklen Panorama hat. Hier wird einer Überbelichtung des Himmels vorgebeugt, die Wolkenzeichnung gerettet und der gesamte Kontrastumfang eines komplizierten Motivs auf ein verträgliches Maß reduziert. Überbelichtete und damit nicht durchzeichnete Bildpartien können auch mit Photoshop nicht gerettet werden.

Polfilter sind insbesondere bei Landschaftsaufnahmen mit sehr viel Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie häufig (je nach Aufnahmesituation und Sonnenstand zum Motiv) den Himmel nur partiell knackig blau machen. Ergebnis dann: z.B. links schön knallblauer Himmel, rechts keine Polfilterwirkung (heller Himmel).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Hm, mal zu den Verläufen: in dem Beispiel mit dem hellen Himmel. Verwende ich da zb einen Verlaufsfilter der oben dunkler und unten heller ist um den Himmel etwas abzudunkeln?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juni 2004)

Genau so ist es 

Ich persönlich würde ND-Verläufe (Grauverläufe) bevorzugen.
Aber es gibt Fotografen, die auch gerne mit Farbverläufen (z.B. Tabakverlauf oder
Blauverlauf) arbeiten, um ein Motiv künstlich aufzupeppen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Ah, sehr schön danke. Bin doch nicht so blöd wie ich dachte


----------

